# quarterly net-mgmt/netdata fetch fail.



## Alain De Vos (Nov 10, 2021)

```
00:00:04]
[00:00:04] => netdata-v1.31.0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/.
[00:00:04] => Attempting to fetch https://github.com/netdata/netdata/releases/download/v1.31.0/netdata-v1.31.0.tar.gz
[00:00:07] netdata-v1.31.0.tar.gz                                  11 MB 8658 kBps    01s
[00:00:08] => fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/.
[00:00:08] => Attempting to fetch https://github.com/forkbomb9/netdata/commit/fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch
[00:00:13] fetch: https://github.com/forkbomb9/netdata/commit/fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch: size mismatch: expected 32024618, actual 32024558
[00:00:13] => Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch
[00:00:14] fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch: Not Found
[00:00:14] => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
[00:00:14] => port manually into /portdistfiles/ and try again.
[00:00:14] *** Error code 1
[00:00:14]
[00:00:14] Stop.
[00:00:14] make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/netdata
[00:00:14] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
```

PS: their might be no maintainer ?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> is their might be no maintainer ?


You know you can just check this, right? If the MAINTAINER is set to ports@freebsd.org, then no, it doesn't have a maintainer.

Please stop posting these issues here. Package fallout is already being handled automatically. We don't need a copy of the freebsd-pkg-fallout@ mailing list here.



			freebsd-pkg-fallout@FreeBSD.org


----------



## diizzy (Nov 10, 2021)

I'll have a look at it later today, please create a PR instead of reporting it on the forums.


----------



## acheron (Nov 10, 2021)

It fetches fine here.


----------



## diizzy (Nov 10, 2021)

Just checked, works fine for me too (can't reproduce)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 13, 2021)

Alain De Vos re: your other recent fetch failure, is your ports tree up-to-date with _main_?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 13, 2021)

I did recently a

```
cd /usr/ports
git pull --rebase --autostash
```
On a git from:

```
git clone --branch 2021Q4 ...
```
I'm a process of rebuilding 400 ports, i'll see tomorrow.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 13, 2021)

Thanks.

Is the extract in the opening post from a run of poudriere?

Can you share the full log/transcript?

Also:

`pkg info -x poudriere`

`freebsd-version -kru`


More exotically, <https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=259722#c3> (I shouldn't leap to this conclusion in your case):


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 16, 2021)

Still same problem,

```
00:00:01] https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing
[00:00:01]
[00:00:01] => netdata-v1.31.0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/.
[00:00:01] => Attempting to fetch https://github.com/netdata/netdata/releases/download/v1.31.0/netdata-v1.31.0.tar.gz
[00:00:05] netdata-v1.31.0.tar.gz                                  11 MB   10 MBps    01s
[00:00:06] => fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/.
[00:00:06] => Attempting to fetch https://github.com/forkbomb9/netdata/commit/fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch
[00:00:11] fetch: https://github.com/forkbomb9/netdata/commit/fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch: size mismatch: expected 32024618, actual 32024558
[00:00:11] => Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch
[00:00:12] fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch: Not Found
[00:00:12] => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
[00:00:12] => port manually into /portdistfiles/ and try again.
[00:00:12] *** Error code 1
[00:00:12]
[00:00:12] Stop.
[00:00:12] make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/netdata
[00:00:12] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:00:12] ===>  Cleaning for netdata-1.31.0_1
[00:00:12] build of net-mgmt/netdata | netdata-1.31.0_1 ended at Tue Nov 16 15:12:18 CET 2021
[00:00:12] build time: 00:00:12
[00:00:12] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2021)

Fetched just fine.

```
root@molly:/usr/ports/net-mgmt/netdata # make fetch
===>   NOTICE:

The netdata port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing

===>  License GPLv3 accepted by the user
===>   netdata-1.31.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> netdata-v1.31.0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://github.com/netdata/netdata/releases/download/v1.31.0/netdata-v1.31.0.tar.gz
netdata-v1.31.0.tar.gz                                  11 MB   53 MBps    01s
=> fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://github.com/forkbomb9/netdata/commit/fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch
fd15080f65fde1c484a06cbc5a13a2853639a960.patch          30 MB 5802 kBps    05s
=> 4b130034f223a5034c241b8a3e905d8f8031747d.patch doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://github.com/netdata/netdata/commit/4b130034f223a5034c241b8a3e905d8f8031747d.patch
4b130034f223a5034c241b8a3e905d8f8031747d.patch        5205  B   77 MBps    00s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by netdata-1.31.0_1 for building
```


----------



## diizzy (Nov 16, 2021)

Alain De Vos 
Update your tree, this was fixed roughly a month ago





						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2021)

Alain De Vos You know poudriere has its own ports tree right? `poudriere ports -l`.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 16, 2021)

This weirdness must have had a simple explanation and it did.
Here is what i did. I checked out the "main" branch and copied over the netdata directory to my "quarterly" branch. Now everything compiles fine.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 16, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Now everything compiles fine.



With main, are your other fetch-related topics also _Solved_?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 16, 2021)

For quarterly no,no,no.
[00:01:30] [01] [00:00:03] Finished audio/soundtouch | soundtouch-2.2: Failed: fetch
[00:01:32] [03] [00:00:05] Finished devel/ncurses | ncurses-6.2.20210626: Failed: fetch
[00:01:36] [02] [00:00:09] Finished textproc/UCD | UCD-13.0.0: Failed: fetch
Now testing main.
Result in a few days , but it looks good.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks, 



Alain De Vos said:


> Result in a few days ,



Solved?



grahamperrin said:


> … More exotically, <https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=259722#c3> (I shouldn't leap to this conclusion in your case): …



<https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=259722#c4> _Closed FIXED_; "… seems to have fixed itself; …".


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 27, 2021)

I compiled&installed 3764 ports from source without conflict.
Sometimes it happens there are fetch or checksum problems in quarterly, like the ones i mentioned, and then i copy over that specific port from, main brach to quarterly. So I was able to solve all problems because in main branch the problem of quarterly was fixed.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks, 



Alain De Vos said:


> So I was able to solve all problems



(Can you add the _Solved_ prefix to the topics?)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 27, 2021)

Solved means when i nuke my /usr/ports/ directory and clone quarterly everything works. That is not the case.


----------

